# What would you be?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

*EDIT: "itor (of any Ordo) " is supposed to read "Inquisitor (of any Ordo)"*

...if you had to choose one of the following

1. Rogue Trader 
2. Hereditary Aristocrat/Planetary Noble (think Pontius Glaw before his corruption)
3. Inquisitor (of any Ordo)
4. Inquisitor's agent 
5. IG Officer (let's say a colonel)
6. Adeptus Administratum Tax-Collector (for you sadistic ones)
7. Ecclesiarchy Preacher 
8. Mechanicus Tech Priest 
9. Farmer (on an agri-world of Ultramar) 
10. Arbites Detective/Investigator
11. Hiveworld Bountyhunter
12. Chapter Serf for a chapter of your choice 

I'm leaning toward aristocrat, as long as there's no purge


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

BA Serf  That would actually be amazing... seriously... seeing dante *eyes shine like manga*


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think being a farmer on an Ultramarines-run agri-world would be a decent clean life


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

nah rather be a guard officer and die in glourious battle


----------



## Ghost-Bat (Jun 17, 2012)

Give me an Arbites badge and a Hive City neo-noir crime saga.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rogue trader, closest thing to a merc that there is on the list.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think I'd survive a minute as anything but the non combatant ones, so I'd have to go with farmer.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Bounty Hunter for sure.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Rogue Trader. With a Warrant of Trade and a spaceship, I can do what I want and go where I want (within reason, or not).


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Rogue Trader. As Dicrel says; the ability and means to go anywhere and do anything would be a huge draw for me.
I could amass such a technological collection even Mars would get jealous :laugh:

Alice


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Going for farmer - Ultramar being relatively stable compared to the rest of 40k...
If you don't count the chaos invasion or the tyranids turning up...

Every other job has too much risk of pointy death

1. Rogue Trader - death by alien
2. Hereditary Aristocrat/Planetary Noble (think Pontius Glaw before his corruption) death by inquisition
3. Inquisitor (of any Ordo) death by alien/chaos/other inquisition
4. Inquisitor's agent death alien/chaos/other inquisition/own boss
5. IG Officer (let's say a colonel) death by anything
6. Adeptus Administratum Tax-Collector (for you sadistic ones) death by even more than a guardsman
7. Ecclesiarchy Preacher death by alien/chaos/inquisition
8. Mechanicus Tech Priest death by alien/chaos/inquisition
9. Farmer (on an agri-world of Ultramar) hopefully less death overall. bar aliens/chaos
10. Arbites Detective/Investigator death by alien/chaos/inquisition
11. Hiveworld Bountyhunter death by alien/chaos/inquisition
12. Chapter Serf for a chapter of your choice death by aliens/chaos/inquisition/space marines


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

Inquisitor.... If you dont like someone bye-bye planet! lol


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Rogue Trader without a shadow of a doubt.

Freedom is the main thing, a Rogue Trader is amongst the least bound indiividuals in the entire 40k universe. Their own ship \ ships (preferably a cruiser with a nice support fleet) and no set route or destination.

Ridiculous wealth and the power to affect entire planets - either to claim them for yourself (and the Emperor of course...) or put them to the torch if you feel like it, are just nice side benefits in Comparison.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

Should have read down, I'd have gone with Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor but instead I picked Colonal since I didn't read Dx

I'd totally be an Inquisitor ;D


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Inquisitor of the Ordo Xenos who doesn't go out into the field anymore as he's to old and screwed up from just attaining that title.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Bounty Hunter for me. Of course I'm thinking of Jango or Boba with all their cool gear. But as a Bounty Hunter you could get in close to a planetary governor and win his favor.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Inquisitor. Because Rogue Traders just aren't exterminatus enough...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this what you'd like to be or would be.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

I chose the tax collector as you have no Dark Eldar options. And for that, your suffering shall be ... unimaginable.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd love to say I'd be a rogue trader (that's where my vote went). Sadly, the reality is that I'll probably end up being the guy in charge of polishing servo-skulls or something.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Inquisitor. Because Rogue Traders just aren't exterminatus enough...


How so? A Rogue Trader is equal in authority to an inquisitor, they have full authority to leave a planet lifeless in their wake without answering to anyone, They dont "usually" get virus bombs (although its far from out of the question), but can feel free to rain death on a planet of their choosing with orbital bombardments. They can request the help of space marines just like an inquisitor, they can call up guard regiments just like an inquisitor...

Of course a Rogue Trader is only likelly to do so if theres more benefit to a dead world than one he can make profit from...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Orbital Bombardment =/= Cyclonic Torpedoes or Thermonuclear missiles, or as you said, virus bombs. Plus I get a shiny badge which says Inquisitor (AKA Fuck You!). :wink:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor. Being a Henchman would be my second choice, but the fact that instead of bulky, heavy, unwieldy armour and weapons I could have the vast resources at my disposal work to give me a couple of ring-mounted Digital Weapons, an Infernus Pistol (coolest pistol), and a Displacer/Refractor Field, alongside a sharp black suit so people know I'm the boss. And if I get tired of that? I get out my mirrored Power Armour and Crossbow and hunt down some Eldar witches.

Midnight


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Pandora said:


> I chose the tax collector as you have no Dark Eldar options. And for that, your suffering shall be ... unimaginable.


*LOL AWESOME!*

Others might think the Ordo - Inquisitor and Rouge Traders have the power....

_*REAL power is the tax-man... no one... no thing ever escapes!*_


Sadly for me it would Adpetus / Machine Priest... since my affinity with electronics and engineering in general.... 

but I know the real truth is that I would be nothing more than one of the many sheep of a billion that were culled in some sortie or another...


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

Farmer. Everything else is way too goddamn dangerous.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Zetronus said:


> *LOL AWESOME!*
> 
> Others might think the Ordo - Inquisitor and Rouge Traders have the power....
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do belief I would be the collector with a firing squad retinue. Justice will come swiftly.

Mmmm. Sheep. -sharpens Razorflail-



Cowbellicus said:


> Farmer. Everything else is way too goddamn dangerous.


Farmers happen to be my preferred prey. They're sturdier than other humans and can handle more torture. Makes your soul that much more nourishing.


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

Upon further reflection, and realizing that a number of Ultramar agri-worlds were consumed by Tyranid hive fleets, I'm going to go ahead and change my answer to Mechanicus Tech Priest. Preferably one assigned to escalator maintenance on Mars.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Planetary nobility in one of the grand hive cities. Assuming you can avoid doing anything stupid that would get you noticed by the inquisition (chaos cults, xenos cults, entertaining thoughts of independence, trafficking in archeotech or xenos tech etc) life would be sweet. 

How stupidly rich would some of these Houses who've had thousands of years to build their wealth be?


----------



## Ghost-Bat (Jun 17, 2012)

Cowbellicus said:


> Upon further reflection, and realizing that a number of Ultramar agri-worlds were consumed by Tyranid hive fleets, I'm going to go ahead and change my answer to Mechanicus Tech Priest. Preferably one assigned to escalator maintenance on Mars.


Be wary of those strange devices; I've known a number that prefer to lie stationary and pretend to be stairs. Heretek if you ask me. >,>


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

I chose Imperial guard officer, "the pay is lousy, the battles are fierce and I might never see home again, but they did give me a laser gun!"


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Colonel of my own Armored Regiment, commanding from a Baneblade, and enjoying the lifestyle of an aristocrat on the go? Yes, please.

I'd be the sort of bastard that scoffs at Gaunt and his low-born Tanith (but wouldn't conspire against him or otherwise get set up as a victim in a Dan Abnett book!). :wink:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Pandora said:


> Farmers happen to be my preferred prey. They're sturdier than other humans and can handle more torture. Makes your soul that much more nourishing.


You scare me LOL


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gonna go with tax collector. 

Nothing beats the warm feeling I get when people give me money or their possessions. :grin:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Gonna go with tax collector.
> 
> Nothing beats the warm feeling I get when people give me money or their possessions. :grin:


Who shall collect taxes from the tax-collectors :shok:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Inquisitor, running the entire show.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Since a Techpriest is the closest thing to a scientist in 40K, that's what I chose.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Keen4e said:


> Since a Techpriest is the closest thing to a scientist in 40K, that's what I chose.


Would you be willing to sacrifice your man-parts?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd go with Mechanicus Tech Priest. I like my gadgets and technology. I would probably have to be a rogue one at that, seeing as I like the idea of developing new technology which would be borderline heresy.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> I'd go with Mechanicus Tech Priest. I like my gadgets and technology. I would probably have to be a rogue one at that, seeing as I like the idea of developing new technology which would be borderline heresy.


I suppose becoming more machine than man doesn't bother you?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> I suppose becoming more machine than man doesn't bother you?


Nope, not at all.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

sadly despite my choice, I fear I would end up nothing more than cannon fodder... =(


and being a tech-priest I would most certainly be a renegade one, mainly because I want to keep my man-parts - but I also like to build new things =D


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> BA Serf  That would actually be amazing... seriously... seeing dante *eyes shine like manga*



Couldn t agree with you more,except id go for SW-s(have a habit of stuffing my face full of delicious jucy meat)that s a similarity,right ?:grin:


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

Inquisitor, all that shadow work and hunting ooooh yes.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely a Tech priest, although I think I would like to keep some of my biological organs. I would definitely get some badass eye augmentation though, oh as well as some Mechadrites


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Surprised that Inquisitor is more popular than Rogue Trader. You'd think being an Inquisitor is extremely extremely stressful


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> Surprised that Inquisitor is more popular than Rogue Trader. You'd think being an Inquisitor is extremely extremely stressful


Well, when there's nobody you have to answer to and you can condemn whole worlds to death I guess you don't have a whole lot to worry about.


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> I guess you don't have a whole lot to worry about.




Except for being Overzealous,and becoming a bloody radical who s hunted either by the Inquisition or even worse,The GK-s.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Lemanruss27 said:


> Except for being Overzealous,and becoming a bloody radical who s hunted either by the Inquisition or even worse,The GK-s.


But as an inquisitor, you're part of the inquisition and have control over GKs as well. Look at Inquisitor Karamazov, I would say he's a little overzealous yet nobody contradicts him.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rogue Trader, most freedom of all in 40K....


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> have control over GKs as well. Karamazov, I would say he's a little overzealous




As far as i know,the GK-s are completely autonomos,if they chose so they dont need to answer to annyone,and aye,i agree abbout Karamazov that bastard should be put down like a rabbid dog:biggrin::biggrin:,just kidding.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Lemanruss27 said:


> As far as i know,the GK-s are completely autonomos,if they chose so they dont need to answer to annyone,and aye,i agree abbout Karamazov that bastard should be put down like a rabbid dog:biggrin::biggrin:,just kidding.


Actually the GKs are the only chapter of the space marines that are not fully autonomous. They're incorporated right into the Inquisition and act as its military might.


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Actually the GKs are the only chapter of the space marines that are not fully autonomous. They're incorporated right into the Inquisition and act as its military might.




Huh,i l be damned,obviously i thought wrong,is this info from the last codex ?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, page 7, 3rd paragraph down. Though I think you were right that before they had their own codex they were kinda just on there own and called in when needed.


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Yeah, page 7, 3rd paragraph down.



I see,thanks bro:victory:


----------



## The Golden Sons (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, what I really want are psyker powers, but seeing as that isn't an option I chose Inquisitor. (Those guys can have powerz right guyz?)


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Rogue Trader ... I am Chewie, someone must be Han ...I fix shit and am willing to do crazy shit. I also would like to be able to walk away when the shit hits the fan.

That would be my resume: I fix shit and do crazy shit, shit ... I do that shit all day.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Actually the GKs are the only chapter of the space marines that are not fully autonomous. They're incorporated right into the Inquisition and act as its military might.


I believe the Inquisition don't command the GK. The GK simply cooperate and show deference. Emperor's Gift gives this impression. However, Emperor's Gift is not entirely in accord with Wardhammer


----------



## TheOnlySaneObliterator (May 3, 2012)

Tech-priest for sure. Not so crazy about the religious aspect of it, but I've always had a passion for science and cybernetics. 

Plus, it's technically a non-combat role... 

Unless i get assigned to the IG or Astartes to help fix their tanks... 

Actually, Baneblade mechanic sounds kind of awesome.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I would probably have chosen to be a farmer in Ultramar, but knowing my luck the Word Bearers would probably decide to once again pull a Calth on the Ultramarines and I would through a shitstorm end up on Horus battle barge or something.

So I will go with an Inquisitor of the Ordo Xenos investigating clues about xeno sympathizers among the servitors cleaning the windows of the Imperial Palace on Terra.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I would probably have chosen to be a farmer in Ultramar, but knowing my luck the Word Bearers would probably decide to once again pull a Calth on the Ultramarines and I would through a shitstorm end up on Horus battle barge or something.
> 
> So I will go with an Inquisitor of the Ordo Xenos investigating clues about xeno sympathizers among the servitors cleaning the windows of the Imperial Palace on Terra.


That is the most ridiculous scenario I have ever heard. 

Xenos don't recruit from window cleaners, we go straight to the ones that matter. Disgruntled miners and farmers, thus turning the resources and manpower to our own cause.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

MontytheMighty said:


> I believe the Inquisition don't command the GK. The GK simply cooperate and show deference. Emperor's Gift gives this impression. However, Emperor's Gift is not entirely in accord with Wardhammer


The quote directly from their codex is as such, " Where other Space Marine Chapters would be autonomous, the Grey Knights were fully embedded in the inquisition, and would serve as the chamber militant of that most secret of societies."


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I think "Governor of a pleasure planet" is the correct answer.

You know, if I get to choose and all. Why work and be miserable?


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Commander if an Emperor class titan. Absolutely.

Reading through the Epic rulebooks nostalgicly recently hasn't had any bearing on that at all. None.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Farmer definitely. I would work crops all day, than taking rest in the local bar where i can drink booze and look local wenches:biggrin:


----------



## Cereberate (Jul 15, 2012)

Arbites, because I love noir detective films.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Inquisitor of ordo malleus. Get to hang with great guys. Have loads of power over certain organizations and you get a daemonhammer, completely free of charge!


----------



## N U R G L E (May 17, 2012)

Chapter serf for sure. I just can't imagine being anything else. Being a Chapter Serf is like a pass for life.


----------



## N U R G L E (May 17, 2012)

Also probably the closest thing to being a space marine. I'd be like. Yeah, I'm a Dark Angel... kinda.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Had to vote Rogue Trader, since there was no Death Cult option. But Rogue Traders have it made. Cruise the stars,score sweet space swag, make money, meet bitches, burn planets,and go all Captain Kirk on fools. Have a sweet entourage, and don't have to put up with nearly as much shit as these planet bound fools. Rogue Trader FTW.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

N U R G L E said:


> Chapter serf for sure. I just can't imagine being anything else. Being a Chapter Serf is like a pass for life.


Aren't you pretty much a butler?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Accidentally voted Inquisitor's agent. But I would prefer (only by a bit) to actually be an Inquisitor. You basically get to do what you want, and you get to be badass doing it. Ordo anything (of the big 3) is great - hunting heretics, studying aliens and purging daemons. Except possibly Ordo Malleus. But they're badass.

But technically, wouldn't Inquisitor's agent be almost anything of lesser rank in the hierarchy? Because Inquisitors have some power over GK and SoB, it would make sense that the GK are all agents and some SoB are.


----------

